# Trail Camera....would this work



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

I will be getting a trail camera this coming summer. I was looking at chargers for the trail camera but they seem to be pretty expensive and some didn't have very good reviews. I am 2 hrs away from my hunting area and i can't take that drive every two weeks to change batteries.

Does anybody think this would work to keep the batteries charged on a trail camera that doesn't use C or D batteries but more of a ATV battery type with two terminals???

I was thinking the the CL-300

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you have the power cord for your cam you can get a 4 amp hour battery for $15 or an 8 amp hour for $20. Even a car battery will work. some cameras are 6v and some are 12v. A battery that isn't good enough to start your car anymore will still run your camera for months.
On the other hand get a Bushnell which will run for a year on AA batteries. They are not that expensive at $200. I have a nephew who is getting rid of three Cuddyback and replacing them with the Bushnell.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Or you could get one of the battery tenders that are solar.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/110WATT-SOLAR-PANEL ... 887wt_1166


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

As far as battery life goes the Moultrie I40 i have ran from mid-August to December on the same four D-cell batteries talking in excess of 2500 pics. I also have a Cuddyback IR and would say the battery on that lasts about a month or so.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/110WATT-SOLAR-PANEL-12V-BATTERY-CHARGER-BRAND-NEW-UL-CE_W0QQitemZ140370161208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Gadgets?hash=item20aeb6ae38#ht_2887wt_1166


$399 in shipping huh


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

MDV89 said:


> As far as battery life goes the Moultrie I40 i have ran from mid-August to December on the same four D-cell batteries talking in excess of 2500 pics. I also have a Cuddyback IR and would say the battery on that lasts about a month or so.


i borrowed a moultrie this last summer and could only get two weeks out of it....took pictures of everything possible...elk, deer, coyotes, dragonflies, sage grouse, bears, porcupines, antelope, great blue heron, robins....etc...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If it is a 12 volt system you could utilize a Utility tractor size battery or even run a couple or 12 volt "closed" batteries like used in depth finders (wired parallel). If a 6 volt you could look at an new or/old tractor battery.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my take...

I have a Moultree Game Spy IR. It is a great camera. Battery's last a year, good pics, good trigger speed, time and date stamped, moon phase, etc....I have no problems with it except what I noticed one night on the stand. I took down my camera because it was 2 days before the gun season. So I walked to my stand, took down the cam and then climbed up into the tree. While I was on stand I had a buck walk in a 1 1/2 year old 3 pt. Came right in and it was heading towards where my cam was set up. It got about 5 yards from the tree and walked around the tree and then back onto its original route. It was like it walked around where the camera was placed so it did not get caught on film. So I was wondering if my moultree was making some noise when it took pictures or what.

Now also my moultree was in the security box they offer for sale and it would make a little "click" sound each time it fired off a pic. What I am doing is going to replace all of mine with this http://trailcam.com/shopping/Products/D ... _4389.aspx

This lasted all year long with double AA's ( I used the E squared batteries), good pics, small, light weight, and a cable lock is all that is needed for this cam to be "secure". A good cam for the price.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

keenansnyder said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > http://cgi.ebay.com/110WATT-SOLAR-PANEL-12V-BATTERY-CHARGER-BRAND-NEW-UL-CE_W0QQitemZ140370161208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Gadgets?hash=item20aeb6ae38#ht_2887wt_1166
> ...


 

I didn't look close at it I guess. I know you can get small battery tender ones for like $20. They would keep it charged and running for ever. I was just trying to give an example That one would run a bunch of them!


----------

